# Point d'interrogation sur iMac G4



## bastnic (18 Février 2007)

Hello

J'ai acheté un nouvel iMac G4 dernièrement, j'ai donc mis mon ancien DD et mon graveur DVD de mon ancien G4 dans ce dernier afin de ne perdre aucune donnée. J'ai donc mis le DD et le graveur dvd de mon nouveau G4 dans l'ancien, prêt à installer le nouveau Mac OS X. J'avais d'ailleurs testé et il y avait bien Panther qui se lancait au début en tant que bienvenu au nouvel utilisateur.

Et là en lancant l'ancien G4 car je l'ai vendu à mes parents, je me suis rendu compte que ni le DD ni le graveur ne se lancait, électriquement parlant. Il y a donc à l'écran le petit ? qui clignote. J'ai donc réouvert l'iMac G4 et j'ai bien tendu l'oreille et je confirme que aucun des 2 ne se lance. pourtant l'alimentation fonctionne car l'écran s'allume, il y a el booooooong au démarrage, normal quoi, et j'ai vérifié les tensions dans les 2 prises molex qui devraient alimenter le DD et el graveur et il y a de la tension.

Serait-ce donc que comme c'est au démarrage la carte mère ne dit pas au DD et au graveur de se lancer ? ou est-ce un soucis électrique ? car je n'arrive donc pas à booter ur Mac OS X Panther et j'aurais voulu mettre le dvd de Tiger mais impossible...

Auiez-vous une petite idée du problème ou pas ?

Merci à vous....


----------



## CBi (18 Février 2007)

As-tu bien positionné les tenons pour avoir soit HD en Master et DVR en Slave, ou les 2 en cable select ?

Sinon, le plus "simple" est de remonter les anciens disques et de voir ce qui se passe


----------



## bastnic (18 Février 2007)

oui ils étaient déjà en Cable select, à vrai dire ce qui est bizarre c'est que chacun a sa nappe et même sur la carte mère il  a 2 ports IDE.

et ce qui est aussi bizarre c'est que le cable d'alimentation alimente parfaitement l'écran et tout le reste mais les 4 fils qui partent vers le DD d'abord et le graveur bah eux n'alimentent pas ces derniers c'est ça que je trovue bizarre...

mais oui je sens que je vais devoir redémonter mon iMac G4 actuel avec mon ancien DD et ancien graveur et les tester dans l'ancien.

sinon si t'aurais une idée du pourquoi ça n'est pas alimenté, même sans les nappes juste le courant ca s'allume pas !


----------



## bastnic (18 Février 2007)

ok je viens de tester en reprenant mon ancien DD et graveur que j'ai mis dans mon nouveau, je les ai donc mis dans mon ancien o&#249; ils fonctionnaient &#224; merveille avant car je l'ai utilis&#233; pendant 8 mois au moins, conclusion en les branchant ils ne s'allument pas, aucun des 2, et pareil petit ? au milieu de l'&#233;cran.

ca doit donc &#234;tre un soucis au niveau &#233;lectrique je pense... et sinon j'ai lu sur diff&#233;rnets sites que c'est peut-etre la pile mais je ne pense pas qu'elle empeche de les alimenter non ?


----------



## CBi (18 Février 2007)

La pile, ça me semble douteux, je crains plutôt soit un problème d'électricité statique, soit un faux contact qui aurait grillé quelque chose...  

A tout hasard, vérifie que tous les cables sont bien enfichés...


----------



## bastnic (18 Février 2007)

bah en fait ce qui est bizarre c'est que dnc tous les fils &#233;lectriques partent de l'alim, vont &#224; la carte m&#232;re puis se divisent, certains vont &#224; l'&#233;cran, au haut parleur, au ventilo et 4 fils vont vers les 2 prises molex qui vont vers le DD puis le graveur.

le venitlo tourne parfaitement, l'&#233;cran aussi ainsi que le haut parleur, mais tou ce qui est branch&#233; aux 4 fils ne fonctionnent pas, pourtnat j'ai test&#233; avec un multim&#232;tre et y avait de la tension aux bornes du DD : 12V donc je ne comprends pas... peut-etre est-ce un probl&#232;me d'&#233;ctricit&#233; statique, apparement faut pas trop tout toucher comme &#231;a et c'est ce que je pense avoir fait, je n'ai pris aucune pr&#233;caution auu niveau de la terre etc et quel composant toucher en premier.


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2007)

T'as essay&#233; les resets ?
J'avais post&#233; sur ce sujet l&#224;. Il y a le sch&#233;ma et les explications.


----------



## bastnic (18 Février 2007)

bah pour le reset, j'ai juste d&#233;brancher le secteur puis enlever la pile 5mn, j'ai aussi test&#233; alt +pomme + P + R ca a red&#233;marr&#233; plusieurs fois, mais voil&#224; le prolb&#232;me ne vient pas de l&#224;, le soucis c'est que les p&#233;riph&#233;riques IDE ne sont pas alment&#233;es et je ne sais pas d'o&#249; &#231;a peut venir !


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2007)

Et bien essaie les deux resets indiqués dans le lien de mon post précédent.


----------



## bastnic (18 Février 2007)

mais euh attends sur ton psot je vois une sorte de reset sur un cuba je sais pas quoi, mais je ne sais pas ce que c'est &#231;a, et ma carte m&#232;re n'a pas du tout la forme de ta capture, et j'ai vu une sorte de reset avec la pile et je vois rien d'autre, car la pile je l'ai faite et c'est pas &#231;a qui ca me relancer le courant dans les prises molex, ou tout du moins j'en doute.

mais si tu as une autre sorte de reset mis &#224; aport la pile et la pomme alt p r, je suis preneur...


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2007)

C'est quoi exactement ton mod&#232;le d'ordi ?

C'est un G4 Agp ou GbEthernet ?
si c'est le cas il n'y a que le reset Pmu 

"_Logic Board Troubleshooting 
Power Mac G4 (AGP Graphics/Gigabit Ethernet) 
Processor Module 
The logic board comes with a removable processor module. The 
processor should rarely fail and should be replaced only as a last 
resort. Processor modules can be ordered from Service. 
Refer to &#8220;Processor Module&#8221; in the Take Apart chapter for more 
information. 
Resetting the PMU on the Logic Board 
The PMU (Power Management Unit) is a microcontroller chip that 
controls all power functions for the computer. The PMU is a 
computer within a computer. It has memory, software, firmware, 
I/O, two crystals, and a CPU. Its function is to: 
&#8226; Tell the computer to turn on, turn off, sleep, wake, idle, etc. 
&#8226; Manage system resets from various commands. 
&#8226; Maintain parameter RAM (PRAM). 
&#8226; Manage the real-time clock. 
Important: 
  Be 
very 
 careful when handling the main logic board. 
Remove the battery when handling the logic board so the PMU is 
not affected. The PMU is 
very 
 sensitive and touching the circuitry 
on the logic board can cause the PMU to crash. If the PMU crashes, 
the battery life goes from about five years to about two days if the 
PMU is not reset. The PMU chip is located on the underside of the 
logic board at U20; refer to the Power Mac G4 (AGP Graphics/ 
Gigabit Ethernet) Logic Board Diagram for the location of the PMU 
button. 
Many system problems can be resolved by resetting the PMU chip. 
Whenever you have a unit that fails to power up, follow this 
procedure before replacing any modules: 
1. Disconnect the power cord and check the battery in the battery 
holder (BT1). The battery should read 3.3 to 3.7 volts. If the 
battery is bad, replace the battery, wait ten seconds, and then 
reset the PMU (refer to the next step). If the battery is good, 
go to the next step. 
2. Press the PMU reset switch (S1) once on the logic board and 
then proceed to step 3. Do 
NOT 
 press the PMU reset switch a 
second time because it could crash the PMU chip. 
3. WAIT ten seconds before connecting the power cord and 
powering the computer on. If the computer powers on, go to 
the next step. If the computer does not power on, there is 
something else wrong with the computer; refer to the 
symptom/cure chart, &#8220;System&#8221; in this chapter._"


----------



## bastnic (18 Février 2007)

ah non je crois que 'as pal compris, j'ai un iMac G4 et non un powermac, c'est celui avec le tournesol....

j'ai depuis quelques omis un iMac G4 17" 1GHz, et je me suis achet&#233; il y a une semaine un iMac G4 1,25GHz en 20", au lieu de tout recommencer &#224; z&#233;ro, j'ai enlev&#233; le Dd et le graveur dvd de mon ancien (le 17") et je les ai mis dans mon nouveau 20" et vice versa.

et maintenant le prolb&#232;me c'est que mon ancine a un soucis avec l'alimentation des p&#233;riph, car tout est aliment&#233; sauf les p&#233;riph branch&#233; sur les 4 cables qui partent de l'alim et qui vont vers les prises molex du dd et du graveur.


----------



## Invité (19 Février 2007)

Je vais épuiser mon taf d'image avec ce post


----------



## bastnic (19 Février 2007)

ah oui oula, il est bien planqu&#233; ce bouton !

mais question b&#234;te, faut-il juste appuy&#233; juste uen fois comme &#231;a puis attendre 10 secondes ou faut-il rester appuy&#233; genre quelques secondes ?


----------



## Invité (19 Février 2007)

A priori il suffit de débrancher l'ordi, appuyer UNE SEULE FOIS sur le bouton 
Attendre au moins 10s avant de rebrancher le cordon électrique.
Essayer


----------



## bastnic (19 Février 2007)

arf fais chier, ca marche pas.... J'ai donc appel&#233; le service AppleCare d'Apple et ils m'ont redirig&#233; vers un ventre de maintenance agr&#233;&#233; Apple, il y en a un pas loin de chez moi, je les ai donc eu et ils m'ont dit de venir ca coutera rien de voir mais il pense comme moi que tout &#231;a vient de l'alim, vas donc ptet falloir la changer...


----------



## bastnic (19 Février 2007)

bon ben ca y est je viens de l'amener &#224; iConcept, un centre de maintenant Apple pas loin de chez moi, ils m'ont dit que ca reviendrait &#224; 80&#8364; HT environ pour une alim, mais bon ils me feront un devis d'ici demain ou dans 2 jours et je dirais si je suis ok pour qu'ils fassent la manip ou pas....

pfou n'empeche si ca me revient &#224; 100&#8364; ca me daille mais bon c'est comme ca, je ne vais pas le jeter quand mm !


----------

